# Exciting evening at my house



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lightning struck the satellite dish. Blew the cables off the house. Blew up the receiver in the house, probably destroyed the receiver in my bedroom and both TV's attached to them. For some reason it also knocked out three circuite breakers that were not tied into the same circuit as the TV. 

Fire department checked to make sure I didn't have an electrical fire in my attic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The outside of my house:


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow! Glad you're OK.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ken, I'll have to get a better pic. But see that cable that is still intact? Guess where the ground is connected. 

I never noticed it before but it's not connected where the cable for the dish goes into the splitter. Had it been that one cable might have been the only loss.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh my! Robin I’m so glad you’re ok. That could’ve gone even worse for sure. 

Oddly enough, it struck the top of the hill, only just far enough away to have not struck the chickens too I think (thank goodness- I saw it and got out ‘sh—‘ before the second half was drowned out in the thunderclap lol.)
Point is, it ran in on our cable and killed our WiFi receiver etc. somehow that was the only thing that died so we made out ok. Yours- wow. Glad you’re ok.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, no! Thank God that you're okay, Robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This has happened so many times. Not the cables being blown off the house but losing things to lightning. By accident found the ground wire for the house was no longer connected. That pretty much stopped the loss of other electronics. I also now have a whole house surge protector. 

OM, that sounds like part of a story. Like one I'd tell when half of it is told in my brain. One of the things I worry about is having lightning strike a tree and have the current hit my pens as it travels through the ground. 

Thanks, SG. It was a pretty exciting evening for sure. And now it's plain boring since there's no TV and it's too hot to be outside.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

That's so very scary! I say, "Sometimes, boring is a good thing...or uneventful." I'm glad you and Maisy are alright.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I, too, am glad you're OK.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh no! Scary! 😱


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hope everything and everyone are okay!👏


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poor Maisey hid at the backdoor, Jake the black cat was under the bed, his sister Sissy was on it like nothing at all was going on. I was back and forth through the house looking for smoke so I could move everyone out if I had to.

Thanks everyone. Seems my retirement is supposed to have some heart stopping moments still.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Poor Maisey hid at the backdoor, Jake the black cat was under the bed, his sister Sissy was on it like nothing at all was going on. I was back and forth through the house looking for smoke so I could move everyone out if I had to.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Seems my retirement is supposed to have some heart stopping moments still.


Ahh, poor animals, probably scared the crap out of them. Haha, I guess so.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Thanks, SG. It was a pretty exciting evening for sure. And now it's plain boring since there's no TV and it's too hot to be outside.


You're welcome. I know how you feel. 🤗 I hope you can get it all fixed soon.


robin416 said:


> Poor Maisey hid at the backdoor, Jake the black cat was under the bed, his sister Sissy was on it like nothing at all was going on. I was back and forth through the house looking for smoke so I could move everyone out if I had to.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Seems my retirement is supposed to have some heart stopping moments still.


Aw, bless their little hearts. Glad they're all okay, too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The woman that answered my 911 call told me to watch for smoke and/or fire and if I saw anything get the animals out. The dog would have been easy, the cats would have been a challenge.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm glad you didn't have to evacuate them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well, I'm just glad everyone is okay!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Well, I'm just glad everyone is okay!


Amen! 

And yeah I def could’ve worded that explanation of my own experience better! We had a nasty storm the same eve, lightning struck close by and ran in the cable and killed the WiFi, and the closest Comcast office is in West flipping Virginia!! So supposedly someone will come by tomorrow so we can swap it out. Ridiculous… but yes. Nasty storm with near hurricane force winds, 3 inches of rain in about 45 mins, and a lot of lightning. It was a trip. And my idiot Wyandottes stayed outside in the run vs their dry coop. “Oh hey, let’s stand out here and see if we can hold on the whole time! We might even get drenched! Yay!” 

And so did the stupids. (Phoenix mixes, plus Sammy the rescue…) They stayed under the coop vs inside it. Parts of them stayed dry- the ones glued to the chicken next to it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I said, half was told in your head and the rest spilled out. Lightning has certainly become an issue over the past couple of years.

I also caught something on the splitter, there is one intact cable. That cable goes to another room. Guess what the ground is connected to. Yep, that cable. Had it been in the proper place I would have only lost the one cable from the dish. Not pleased right now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What I said, half was told in your head and the rest spilled out. Lightning has certainly become an issue over the past couple of years.
> 
> I also caught something on the splitter, there is one intact cable. That cable goes to another room. Guess what the ground is connected to. Yep, that cable. Had it been in the proper place I would have only lost the one cable from the dish. Not pleased right now.


You have me thinking I need to check grounds, especially on the barn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PJ, believe it or not, I found the house wasn't grounded a couple of years ago. I started digging and found the clamp was in a million pieces. Put a new clamp on and since then I've lost less electrics to the house. I don't know what they used in the past but this thing was brittle like pot metal or aluminum.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> PJ, believe it or not, I found the house wasn't grounded a couple of years ago. I started digging and found the clamp was in a million pieces. Put a new clamp on and since then I've lost less electrics to the house. I don't know what they used in the past but this thing was brittle like pot metal or aluminum.


I've had that happen too, I think the metal oxidizes and gets brittle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've had that happen too, I think the metal oxidizes and gets brittle.


It's got a brass clamp on there now. Hopefully, it will outlast me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Amen!
> 
> And yeah I def could’ve worded that explanation of my own experience better! We had a nasty storm the same eve, lightning struck close by and ran in the cable and killed the WiFi, and the closest Comcast office is in West flipping Virginia!! So supposedly someone will come by tomorrow so we can swap it out. Ridiculous… but yes. Nasty storm with near hurricane force winds, 3 inches of rain in about 45 mins, and a lot of lightning. It was a trip. And my idiot Wyandottes stayed outside in the run vs their dry coop. “Oh hey, let’s stand out here and see if we can hold on the whole time! We might even get drenched! Yay!”
> 
> And so did the stupids. (Phoenix mixes, plus Sammy the rescue…) They stayed under the coop vs inside it. Parts of them stayed dry- the ones glued to the chicken next to it!


Haha, so funny. Hope everything goes back to normal. I got a little storm yesterday but only rained for a few minutes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I finally got around to checking my two TV's. They both survived the hit. Can't say the same for the receivers but they're not mine.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I finally got around to checking my two TV's. They both survived the hit. Can't say the same for the receivers but they're not mine.


Well that's good!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

That’s scary I hope you are okay


----------

